
Today Is Norwegian Constitution Day - devy
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norwegian_Constitution_Day
======
techsupporter
If you're in Seattle or nearby and want something fun to do to celebrate this
day, come join us at the Syttende Mai parade in Ballard. It is on 24th Ave NW
between 62nd and Market, then turns to go south on Ballard Ave to 20th. The
parade starts at 6pm and all are welcome. You'll see many different groups
representing countries and their heritage from across Puget Sound.

(It is not recommended to drive to the event. Metro routes 40, 44, and
RapidRide D serve the area. If you need a park and ride, park at Northgate TC
and take route 40.)

